# What Kind Of Geophagus Is This?



## thenewseverum (Nov 23, 2010)

YouTube - What Kind Of Geophagus Is This?????

I honestly have no clue, the store I got him from had it marked down as a type of Pike. I know that's not a pike. He has lately shown heightened amounts of aggression. That is why I am wondering what kind he is


----------



## Scyry (Dec 1, 2010)

Sort of looks like a Juripari, but it is not as colorful as most Juripari I have seen. If my memory is correct there are Juripari in several different regions and they all vary in color. Some are green and blue, some are lighter, and some have a red patch, sort of like a blue gill.

Edit:
NM, did some Googling and found out Juripari got moved to a different genus, Satanoperca. I used to have Geophagus Juripari when I was a kid. So I guess some scientist decided to change what they were.


----------



## thenewseverum (Nov 23, 2010)

But arent the juripari supposed to be the friendly ones?


----------



## Scyry (Dec 1, 2010)

I had three in the past. One, was so friendly with me I could hand feed him and he'd come over for a 'scratch' when my hands were in the tank. The other two I got to replace him. One chased the other and his tank mates, Pictus Cats and Plecos. So I returned him and kept the other. So I think it is a personality thing.

Try looking through here:
Species Profiles -- Cichlid-Forum


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

It might be showing less color because of the white gravel.


----------



## eaglesfan3711 (Nov 16, 2008)

I know it isn't one, but it almost has the shape of a yound midas cichlid. Don' most eartheaters have downward facing mouths?


----------



## thenewseverum (Nov 23, 2010)

well take into consideration he is still small. I'm sure as he grows he will develop that face.


EDIT: I looked that up, there's no way in hell its a red devil. Its gotta be an earth eater considering he spends 80% of his time moving/eating from the gravel, 18% of his time chasing/fighting the other cichlids, and 2% of his time swimming.


----------

